# Paramètres Mail La Poste SMTP (Urgent)



## Lysian (14 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour..., qui peut m'aider svp en urgence 

Depuis des années j'utilise ma boite messagerie La Poste pour l'envoi et la réception de mes mails via mon iPhone 5 S (IOS 8.1.2) ainsi qu'avec mon iPad.

Or depuis 5 jours alors que je n'es rien changer du tout..., je n'arrive plus a envoyer aucuns mails via iPhone et iPad.

J'utilise ma boite messagerie La Poste avec "prénom.nom@laposte.net".
Mon fournisseur d'accès internet est BOUYGUES TELECOM.

J'ai essayé depuis des jours pleins de paramètres sur les forums mais rien n'y fait..., j'en deviens carrément en colère...,

Qui peut m'aider svp car même le service client BOUYGUES n'a aucunes explications et ça me gonfle.

Voici pour infos les éléments serveurs d'envoi déjà renseignés mais tjs sans succés :

* smtp.laposte.net (port 465 avec SSL)
* smtp.bouygtel.fr (port 25 sans SSL)
* smtp.bbox.fr (port 587 avec SSL)

J'attends votre aide.

Pour infos je réceptionne bien mes mails mais donc je ne peux plus en envoyer :-(((


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2015)

bon fil là dessus

(verifier entre autre le detail de RErentrée de mot de passe)

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/mail-ne-se-connecte-plus-poste-1243568.html


----------



## ntx (14 Janvier 2015)

Ports par défaut (25, 465, 587)
Utiliser SSL
Authentification : Mot de passe
Nom d'utilisateur : ton identifiant "LaPoste.net" sans "@laposte.net"
Mot de passe : ton mot de passe "LaPoste.net"

Tout est expliqué sur leur site (comme pour tous les fournisseurs ...)


----------



## Lysian (14 Janvier 2015)

Besoin d'une aide précieuse  svp


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2015)

et les classiques sont faits?

test autre session 
et selon résultat , remplacement de plist Mail de session voire plus (ca depend de l'OS)  ou reoptimisation de tout l'OS ( inconnu)

tout ceci est déjà traité dans les sujets Mail
( quelque soit FAI ou email)
--
la recherche dans les forums macg se fait comme ca

Recherche avancée interne
( en haut à coté de derniers messages)

ou google ( ou autre) restreinte au site 
Recherche écrite de cette façon:
site:forums.macg.co   termes de recherche


----------



## Locke (15 Janvier 2015)

Lysian a dit:


> ...Mon fournisseur d'accès internet est BOUYGUES TELECOM...



Je suis aussi chez Bouygues et c'est ce FAI qui pose problème, pas Mail.

J'ai trouvé en début d'année un réponse dans les forums Bouygues et un Conseiller officiel mentionne que le problème est connu, mais pas encore résolu, puisqu'il y a encore en ce moment des investigations entre Bouygues et Apple.

Ceci-dit, je n'ai aucun problème avec des comptes de chez Free, Gmail, uniquement qu'avec Bouygues.

Dans Mail/Préférences/Comptes dans l'onglet Avancé le port, chez moi, est sur 993 avec SSL activé, qui fonctionne sans problème avec Free et Gmail.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Je suis aussi chez Bouygues et c'est ce FAI qui pose problème, pas Mail.
> 
> Ceci-dit, je n'ai aucun problème avec des comptes de chez Free, Gmail, uniquement qu'avec Bouygues.



or ici c'est pas un email bouygues mais email laposte !
(donc pas ce dont tu parles , ou s'approchant de tes exemples free et gmail)


----------



## Locke (15 Janvier 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> or ici c'est pas un email bouygues mais email laposte !
> (donc pas ce dont tu parles , ou s'approchant de tes exemples free et gmail)



Je sais bien, mais le réglage du port 993 peut-être testé, mais il est avéré que c'est bien Bouygues qui pose problème avec déjà ses propres comptes et quelques autres. Maintenant ce que j'en dis...faites comme vous voulez.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2015)

et tu remarqueras que ce dont tu parles est  le port de reception

pas le port  smtp
(qui est le souci du demandeur)
--
d'ailleurs on ne sait PAS quel type de compte Lysian utilise

car bien entendu selon que ce soit pop ou imap le reglage smtp diffère
pop:    smtp.laposte.net  
imap:  imap.laposte.net


----------



## Lysian (15 Janvier 2015)

j'utilse un compte imap 

et tjs impossible d'envoyer mails avec messagerie LA POSTE :-(

JE CROIS QUE JE VAIS PETER UN CABLE...,

Car je sais qu'il est tjs possible de changer de boite mail mais ça m'embête vraiment beaucoup vu les contacts..., et les personnes qui connaissent mon mail LA POSTE


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2015)

si on se base sur ton premier et dernier messages tes reglages sont faux

smtp IMAP 
c'est 
*imap*.laposte.net

par ailleurs
tu ne dis rien de l'entretien ,  version d'OS , clean install migration etc

et il est aussi très facile de changer un ou des fichiers de reglages si fautifs 
tonnes de sujets là dessus


la recherche dans les forums macg se fait comme ca

Recherche avancée interne
( en haut à coté de derniers messages)

ou google ( ou autre) restreinte au site 
Recherche écrite de cette façon:
site:forums.macg.co   termes de recherche


----------

